# Looking for jack plate for 15'4" gheenoe



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> and a stainless prop for my 4 hp. I was told by Jerry Apling that they are available for gheenoes. Need to upgrade my gheenoe. If any of you can point me in the right direction...


4hp what???? A SS prop for that is going to cost almost as much as a new motor, I would guess?

Contact TomC about the jackplate, that part is easy. 

Exactly what is the end result you are looking for with these mods? More speed? Shallower running draft?

If it's more speed, have you thought of adding a doel-fin to get you up on plane, or the possibility of converting your 4hp to a 5hp?


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

> > and a stainless prop for my 4 hp. I was told by Jerry Apling that they are available for gheenoes. Need to upgrade my gheenoe. If any of you can point me in the right direction...
> 
> 
> 4hp what???? A SS prop for that is going to cost almost as much as a new motor, I would guess?
> ...


Yes, more speed and a shallow. 

As far as upgrading, do you happen to selling a 5 HP  I'm ok with the 4.

Truthfully, I am getting a 9.9 and using the 4hp for West lake where you cant have more than a 6. The stainless prop is my partner's idea. I personally don't think i need it but I don't really know all that much about these things.


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

where do u buy the jackplates from tomc


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> where do u buy the jackplates from tomc



You call, E-mail, or send me a PM [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want the stainless prop just to be cool you could just use one of those chrome propeller hitch spinny things. I checked one against my 4hp prop, there about the same size.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Found a 9 Hp instead!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Found a 9 Hp instead!!!


Ooooh Yeah!


----------

